# A good tool for the price



## tenontim

I have one of these that's the Boomer brand. Looks just like this one. I've had it about 10 years and it's been a great clamp for using as a saw or router guide. I use mine all the time. Sometimes the 50" length gets to be a pain on smaller work, so I've got one of the smaller (maybe 24 or 30") clamps on my "buy" list. Like you said, if you don't push overly hard against the clamp, it doesn't deflect. Right now MLCS http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/ has these and an upgraded version on sales. Always free shipping.


----------



## davidroberts

This past weekend, I bought the package deal from Rocklers (12", 24", 36" and 50") on sale (still are). The 48" has too much deflection and needs a backup. The remaining straight edge clamps have no discernable deflection to speak of. Had I known of the large deflection in the 50", I would probably reconsider the purchase. However, I've heard most 50" store bought straight edge clamps have enough deflection that they need a backup. I didn't need all of the clamps at the moment. It just seemed like a good deal at the time. I probably push too hard when routing. You can buy a router, jig saw or circ saw attachment to fit the clamps.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17813&filter=Rockler%20Outlet


----------



## FatherHooligan

Thanks for the links Tim and David. I can see where a shorter clamp would be useful and less awkward.


----------

